

Places You Will Find Beacons – Collect Data About People and Send Notifications - Piotr_F
http://desmart.com/blog/5-places-you-will-find-beacons-in-2015-desmart

======
Gys
The writer is very excited about all the possibilities.

Like: 'Connecting data from the online shop + offline activities gives you
enormous possibilities to target the user and maybe even predict his next
behaviours to be at the right place and the right time with your product.'

And: 'you can not ignore the technology, because it will surrounds you anyway.
What you can do, is to adapt and make it useful for your needs.'

But it does not make me happy. I am nothing but a wallet that is profiled
continuously online and offline - to be triggered to spend as much money as
possible.

